# The Journey



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Here.....here on Elevoc is where we lost the most....where we lost our friends, our brothers, and our land. This will not happen again, we will not give another inch of ground to these....these treacherous bastards, the renegades of most of our militia companys wish to take our icy world from us! not today comrades, this planet is too valuable to the imperium of man! give not an inch not one piece of land, and push back the renegades of the planet Elevoc!!! -Nicolai Kyznetsov self proclaimed high lord of Elevoc

it is long after the last recorded event in the forty-first millennium,

Take control of one solder in the midst of the Pleurisian conflict on Elevoc, you must liberate the eight hive cities with your comrades that the renegades have taken. But first, two under our control Tatiana and Stepanov are under siege before the orks, and tyranids intervened it was the renegades, now go my brother and meet them on the icy fields of Elevoc 


Note: in the beginning there will be twenty spots and only two people can be sergeants (one per squad) if you dont get a spot dont freak out there will be spots later on. Also this is far from the norm, I provide a scenario and you and your squadmates decide how to deal with it, depending on the answer I may say for example: a renegade leman Russ is blocking the street ahead of you, if you would have something intelligent like: We run through an alley and plant a charge on it. Ok? no rambo!

oh and I decide who dies and when, that way there are no "and so due to him being a stupid jack ass john jumped from the window"

first one who wants it gets their sergeant position


"Look Yevtushen! new recruits. I will need all of your names, ranks, professions, where you will be deploying (Tatiana or Stepanov) and ages."


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Nicolai Zakharov

Age: 27

Rank: Specialist 

Profession: Sniper, Long-las pattern sniper rifle

Location: Tatiana


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

dont know if this was clear enough but whoever first wants to be a sergeant gets it

Tatiana and Stepanov are the first two hive cities


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry just a misunderstanding.


----------



## Shadow_99 (Mar 11, 2010)

Name: Bran Drake

Age: 28

Rank: Veteran

Profession: Harakoni warhawk Drop trooper

Location: Stepanov


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Shadow_99 said:


> Name: Bran Drake
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> ...


sir you have just made the first squad a drop squad

this will add some excitement to the game


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Name: Chinwe Solus 

Age: 108

Rank: Sergeant

Profession: Harakoni Warhawk Drop Trooper

Location: Stepanov 

just as a side note do you not need to know what weapons we are armed with or are you dictating that?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Heartslayer, I'm not sure this is an RP looking for marine players. I mean have you looked at the other two characters? Sniper with a long las, Harakoni drop trooper. Both are normal people, not space marines; and having a group of them would likely wind up leaving any non superhumans int he dust.


----------



## Shadow_99 (Mar 11, 2010)

Broguts said:


> sir you have just made the first squad a drop squad
> 
> this will add some excitement to the game


i hope so, and if anything my character could have been misdropped and hooked up with the other unit (happened alot during ww2 Normandy invasion)


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Alice Forth

Rank: Veteran

Profession: Harakoni Warhawk Drop Trooper

Location: Stepanov

I assume that since you said the first squad is now a drop squad this is ok?


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

yep this is fine

also you cant be a spess marhin this is before (in my fluff) the space marines intervened


----------



## PhishJager (Mar 22, 2010)

hey im a bit new to online text rp and am wondering how noob freindly it is if i wanted to join yours lol


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

pretty noob friendly seeing how I supply the scenarios and you supply what you want to do


----------



## PhishJager (Mar 22, 2010)

Name: Taras Voskovi

Age: 29

Rank: Specialist

Professon: Assassin

Location: Tatiana

its just seems like it will end up being a ten man special forces team and a 10 man drop team lol


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

That might actually be the point though PhishJager, a squad of guardsmen who are part of the regiment defending their homeworld and a squad of offworld guardsmen and their regiment aiding in the defense of an imperial world.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Should we post up our specific wargear we have? just a quick question because it'll cut down on the characters being kinda vague. just my opinion


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

based on the profession and rank given I will give out the wargear


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Broguts said:


> based on the profession and rank given I will give out the wargear


Ok sounds good just figured id ask


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

might as well start and fill up the slots later 

"Taras, you will be given a mark four kompact autogun, a combat knife, two frag grenades, a suppressed stub gun, four clips (ten rounds each),and three magazines (holding thirty rounds each)

Alice, you will be given a mark two autogun (vraks pattern) with a short range scope, a stub gun, a combat knife, wo frag grenades,four clips (ten rounds each),three magazines (holding thirty rounds each) and a drop pack that should be removed after landing 

Nicolai, you will receive a long las sniper rifle a combat knife, two frag grenades, a suppressed stub gun, four clips (ten rounds each),and one spare battery pack for your rifle

Bran you will be given a mark four kompact autogun, a combat knife, two frag grenades, a stub gun, four clips (ten rounds each),and three magazines (holding thirty rounds each)

what you are wearing are heated Armour suits, they cover all your skin preventing any frostbite.

it is cumbersome but it will save your asses


----------



## Shadow_99 (Mar 11, 2010)

what about me?


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

look again


----------



## Shadow_99 (Mar 11, 2010)

okay sounds good


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Is it too late to join or no?

If not heres my profile:

Name: Vladimir Deshan
Age: 23
Rank: Specialist
Profession/Specialization: Close Assault 
Location: Tatiana


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Name: Gustav Rammlied

Age: 34

Rank: Sargent

Professon: Death Korps of Krieg Veteran

Location: Tatiana

Hope this is okay, as far as I am aware I'm the first Sargent on Tatiana. (also can my wargear please include a gasmask/rebreather


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

He he he.... one day, Karnox, you're gonna find yourself in an RP where having a gas mask and a rebreather won't work:biggrin:... (wotz that ork got on 'is 'ead? Why is that Harlequin using a gas mask? Daemons don't need to breathe! Bzzzt [Necron-speak for: He breathes, therefore he lives. Atomise him.] etc etc....):grin:


----------



## ak-47 (Mar 14, 2010)

Name: lucky reidt

AGE:28

Rank: Veteran

Profession: Harakoni Warhawk Drop Trooper

Location: Stepanov


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Name: Samuel Kahn

Age: 20

Rank: Specialist

Profession: Special Weapons (melta guns, plasma guns, etc.)

Location: Tatiana


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

sorry bout that, my computer had turned off and when I restarted it said I hadnt written this yet, so apology for the double post ^^;


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> He he he.... one day, Karnox, you're gonna find yourself in an RP where having a gas mask and a rebreather won't work:biggrin:... (wotz that ork got on 'is 'ead? Why is that Harlequin using a gas mask? Daemons don't need to breathe! Bzzzt [Necron-speak for: He breathes, therefore he lives. Atomise him.] etc etc....):grin:


Well not all my characters have gasmasks... just my guardsmen. And thats cause I dont know any situation where a gasmask wouldnt come in handy.
In fact one day I had to use an industrial adhesive to glue a bunch of my metal models, and the smell of it would kill a skunk. Luckily I had my gas mask on hand
(got it at a military convention) which helped me not die from the fumes or turn my eyes into prunes. (of course I exaggerate but it really did sting and smell bad)
I also use the gas mask to get by the kitchen when there's something nasty being cooked, or to clean up after the dog. So I dunno about you, but I think even necrons should wear gas masks.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

wow I didn't expect so much people in the first part

Vladimir you will be given a Mk2 astartes shotgun, combat knife, two frag grenades, and three boxes of shells (12 shells each)

Gustav you will be given a stubgun, combat blade, two frag grenades, and 4 clips (ten rounds each)

lucky, you will be given a prototype bullpup autogun, combat knife, two frag grenades, and three magazines (35 rounds each)

sam, you will be given a meltagun, stubgun, combat kinfe, two frag grenades, 4 clips (ten rounds each) and two melta cans

all of your suits have masks that by a removable tube can be connected to an o2 supply


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Two reminders for you guys:

-Remember to keep up the four sentence minimum for action thread posts; theres no need for anything less than that and you should easily be able to post four decent length sentences.

-Keep out of character chatter in the action thread to a minimum where possible. This may be a recruitment thread but you can use it for any out of character stuff, including questions for the GM that you don't need to say through PM's and for announcements regarding the RP or a character or characters.


----------

